# Jane Seymour Portrait



## MargreetM (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello everyone! 

I'm new here and I really enjoy seeing all these amazing paintings and drawings! Right now I want to show you a WIP of a portrait I'm working on. It's Jane Seymour as Dr. Quinn.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

That's coming along nicely!


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

I love to see posts like this. Starting off as simple lines. Then the shading comes and you see the talent in the artist. Great job Margreet m.


----------



## Lori (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice job, keep it up! Love to see it finished!


----------



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

Excellent job it's looking great.


----------

